# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Calculate 2 Standard Deviations

## Michael

Is it possible to calculate a figure for two standard deviations for a
series of numbers?  I have the output for 1 SD, but need 2 SDs.

----------


## Mike Middleton

Michael  -

If cell A1 has the standard deviation, e.g., =STDEV(data_range), then in
some other cell enter =2*A1.

-  Mike
www.mikemiddleton.com

"Michael" <michael@michaelpace.net> wrote in message
news:1145292443.438889.287640@i40g2000cwc.googlegroups.com...
> Is it possible to calculate a figure for two standard deviations for a
> series of numbers?  I have the output for 1 SD, but need 2 SDs.

----------


## joeu2004@hotmail.com

"Michael" wrote:
> Is it possible to calculate a figure for two standard
> deviations for a series of numbers?  I have the
> output for 1 SD, but need 2 SDs.

=2*sd

where "sd" is the std dev constant, STDEV(range),
or reference to a cell containing "sd".

Perhaps what you need is the data value associated
with 2sd.  That would be:

=avg + 2*sd
=avg - 2*sd

where "avg" is the average constant, AVERAGE(range),
or reference to a cell that containing "avg".

----------

